# Need a room or flat around Malaga in October



## rroonneettaa (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi, 

I am looking for a room or flat to rent for myself from the 6th of October at least for a month. (Female, 27) Do not want ot spend more than 250/month... I know it is not too much, but my needs are not very high as well. Only the internet is "must be" and hot water 

What is the best way to find it? I looked online in "milanuncios" and found one site "gabinohome"

can anyone recommend any other place to look. Or is it smarter to come and stay in the hostel and then look somewhere local? 

Any recommendations or experience is welcome. Offers to rent any place as well. 

The place is not so important, anything in Andalusia. 

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rroonneettaa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a room or flat to rent for myself from the 6th of October at least for a month. (Female, 27) Do not want ot spend more than 250/month... I know it is not too much, but my needs are not very high as well. Only the internet is "must be" and hot water
> 
> ...


hi & welcome

maybe look at Surinenglish.com, the site for Southern Spain. Latest News or maybe Vacation rentals, private rooms, sublets by the night - Accommodations on Airbnb or at the rental site links on page 4 of the 'useful links' sticky at the top 


if anyone here has a room or flat to let to the OP, please use the PM facility - please don't put the details on the forum


----------

